# Useful Battery Info



## ShaneW (19/3/14)

Found this informative page on batteries

http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/battery-information/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (19/3/14)

nice find @ShaneW 

very informative


----------

